# Hello



## >^..^<MsKitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello my name is Tina and I am 23 years old from West Virginia.

I currently don't have any cats right now. But I may be getting a kitten today sometime. 

Someone found 3 little black kittens along the road and are looking for homes for them. I can't wait to go see them today and hopefully be bringing my new baby home.

Well thought I would finally introduce myself.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Tina - welcome to the forum - please post pictures once you have your new kitty with you


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Tina~ A BIG welcome to you. Hope you get to give that kitty a home  what a lovely thing to do. You can be sure you will find alot of friends here and so many knowledgable people to help in all your kitty concerns, sharing in your joys and helping one another through when one of our little sweeties pass. Enjoy  you're amongst friends  Look forward to seeing some pics when you can!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Tina!

Staying in this forum will make you want a kitten even more than before. All great people and all the cute pictures of all kinds of kitties are dangerous. But you can always make a difference by saving someone from a shelter, so go for it when you can!


----------



## Dyan (May 12, 2004)

*Welcome*

Hi I am also a new member and welcome to the Forum and also congratulations on getting your first kitten. Hope to see pictures of it soon. Best of luck with your kitten.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## >^..^<MsKitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the welcomes! 

Well I didn't just get one kitten I ended up getting two. I felt bad for them when I seen them. I couldn't break them apart.  So now we have two new additions to the family.

We also have other pets besides the two kitties, but since this is a kitty forum I'll just talk about my two new babies.

I haven't decided on names yet. LOL they both look alike. One does have some white fur in her ears and the other doesn't. And one seems more lovable then the other. We'll wait and watch them and see what names come to mind.

I'll try and get pictures of them up by this evening sometime or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

The kittens will love to be with their sibling! We just took a pair of siblings too, have had them around 50+ hours now. They are running around in the house playing tag. Having a ball!


----------



## >^..^<MsKitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah they seem to really enjoy each others company. They have slept most of the time though since I've brought them home. They are just now playing so they must be alright being in a new home.  Which is very good!

My 4 year old daughter and I decided on names for the babies unless hubby tries to change them. My other daughter doesn't haven't much choice since she is only 7 months old...LOL... :wink: 

We decided to call them "Magic" and "Spookie" I was going to spell Spookie's name Spooky but I like "ie" at the end better. I'm think of changing the spelling of Magic's name also to maybe "Magik" or maybe "Magick" haven't decided totally on that one yet.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!! Look forward to hearing more about your new kittens.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Tina! Welcome to the Cat Forum.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Tina, Welcome! Please excuse us if we're a bit envious! We all love kittens. I'm so glad you kept the littermates together. They will be so much happier, and be so much fun to watch.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new kittens, I'm happy you decided on 2 rather than 1. :lol: 

Pictures please :wink:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so glad to read that you got two!!! Now for pics, hint, hint.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Tina,

:arrow: Hello and congratulations! Two kittens together are wonderful. I always recommend that people get more than one kitten. They'll be such good company for each other and actually they get into less mischief generally. The costs don't go up much, but the fun sure does. 

Enjoy them immensely! Have they told you their names yet? :wink: 

~Heather


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Yahhhhhhhhh for two! I started with one and my sister insisted cats need playmates, well my husband agreed we could get Milo another playmate. Milo is no longer with us  but through getting him a playmate it has enabled us to rescue more cats and lots of playmates. They are a joy to watch playing and sleeping all cuddled up. You did a super neat thing adopting two!! CONGRATULATIONS, we're all sooooooo happy for Spookie & Majik or is it Magic or is it :? You let us know what spelling you decided on :lol:


----------



## >^..^<MsKitty (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the welcomes. They do seem like they are enjoying each others company.


----------

